# Boast about your spouse's admirable qualities



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if this has been done before and if it has I do apologize in advance.
Often the negative is discussed and the issues we all have. I think it would be good to step back and share the good, positive things about our spouses. I often do this when I begin to get upset or bothered by the little things and this perspective makes dealing with the little things so minor.

For those whom are having a rough time maybe remembering the good things about our spouses and the things that made us fall in love.

Also if anyone can think of something else (positive) to add please do so. :smthumbup:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

She made really, really good potato salad ... and ... umm ... :scratchhead:

Give me some more time.


----------



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

I will go ahead and go first.

My hubby is a wonderful father! He spends time with our children and he cares for them more than most men I have ever known. He is a good disciplinarian and has a soothing way about him when the situation calls for it. He has taken my son from a previous relationship and opened his arms to him as his son. When someone comments about his first and only child, I have overheard him say "I have an older son too, <sons name>. To me this is a HUGE turn on!

My husband is a strong man. I am not referring to the physical sense although his biceps do make this girl weak at the knees. 
The strength I am discussing is his inner strength. I have had a not so good past and have alot of trust issues resulting from the past which I am working on daily (uphill struggle at times). I have also always been a very independent woman due to past relationships and the lack of a partner. My man steps up to the plate and often makes suggestions and tells me things I often don't necessarily want to hear BUT I do need to hear. And he will not back down if I am acting silly or foolish.

His next wonderful quality after strength is a gentle touch and understanding, forgiving nature. He may, at times, get a little hot but he always accepts that he has and apologizes for the occassional outburst. I appreciate this greatly because past relationships taught me that men never admit wrongs on their part. My man has shown me otherwise.

When I cry he will hold me and tell me everything will be okay. He is my rock when I feel down or lost. I feel I can lean on him with anything. What a blessing!

I have a past complete with a very negative sexual history from the beginning. When I have shared this story he is angry and shares this emotion with me. He will hold me as long as it takes for me to calm down and soothes me. I feel protected from the world and my past in his arms.

The lovemaking is extraordinary and I lust after him still! When I envision sex with someone it is always him because he turns me on in a way I never thought possible! The times when one of us hasn't finished/reached orgasm but the other has- neither of us feels stilted or stiffed. I get just as much joy when he finishes because his happiness/joy/contentment mean more to me than my own. 
The lovemaking is sensual and I am touched physically and emotionally afterwards. Then there is the sex- he knows how to wow me. I can feel like a woman while at the same time have my socks knocked off and be a little trashy all without judgement. It's wonderful when you can really do ANYTHING in the bedroom with your partner and not feel embarassed, ashamed, or awkward.

Well there's my contribution.


----------



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

Deejo said:


> She made really, really good potato salad ... and ... umm ... :scratchhead:
> 
> Give me some more time.




Your list sounds about like mine would go with my exhusband. Although.... He never made good potato salad.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Whew ... then you aren't my ex-wife, because I make a fine potato salad myself.

I remember her smile the most. It was big, and it made you smile back.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She reads people a lot faster than I do. She's braver than I am. She speaks three languages.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Deejo said:


> She made really, really good potato salad ... and ... umm ... :scratchhead:
> 
> Give me some more time.


Why did you marry her?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Mom6547 said:


> Why did you marry her?


Was being sarcastic. I think it comes easy to New Englanders ... but just doesn't translate well online.

I think she's beautiful. She is strong, calm, carries herself well. She is very passionate, athletic, determined, and loving. She is a wonderful mother to our children.

Outside of the scope of what has passed between us, most of her wonderful qualities have been very muted, for a long time.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

He is good at getting around town...any town. This is good as I tend to get off course even with a map!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What a delightful post! I will be happy to contribute. 

His willingness to help total strangers.

He was always been a slightly selfish kind of guy. He was one of those "take care of your own" and let the others worry about themselves. I didn't like it. Many years ago we watched the movie Pay It Forward with Kevin Spacey. That movie moved him tremendously. Changed his entire outlook in fact. At the time he had to take a toll road to get to work. He told the attendant that he would pay for the next 5 people. $5 dollars for the next five people. The attendant at first looked at him like he was crazy but over the years, she told him that others have caught on. Some paid for the next 10 and others could only afford the one behind them. Some didn't do it at all but no doubt was grateful and perhaps did things in their lives to help others. 

Many years ago he came home soaked. Just drenched. He was an hour late and I asked him what had happened as I tried to call him but he didn't answer. He was driving home and he saw a woman stranded on the lane, next to her car, standing out in the rain trying to get cell phone reception. On further inspection, she was VERY pregnant and soaking wet. He pulled up behind her, got out of his car and asked her what was wrong. She told him to go away and was very scared. He asked again and she said she had a flat tire, had no idea how to change it and even if she did she couldn't being that pregnant. She said she was trying to call her husband and AAA but could not get a signal. He said that he would change the tire for her and she again said go away. She was crying. He then told her that he is married, has a wife with two sons and he would hope that if I were in her situation, he would want somebody to help me out. She let up. He changed the tire and she was SO thankful. She asked for his name and address to send him something. He said no. She persisted and he handed her his business card. The rain let up a bit and his phone worked and he offered it to her to call home. She did. Her husband asked to speak to mine and he thanked my husband, big time. A day later a gorgeous flower arrangement was delivered to his office from the husband. It in essence was for me. The note said as much. Thank you for having a husband who cares about others and cared enough about my wife, a total stranger. He ended it with something along the lines of dudes don't give other dudes flowers so they are mine. A week or so later my husband got an email from the husband saying that he had helped out a kid on the side of the road. Flat tire. A kid who never learned how to change a tire because he had no male figure in his life. He remembered what my husband had selflessly done for his wife. He taught this kid.
That Christmas my husband received a card at work from this couple with a picture of them and their new twins and a $50 gift card to Best Buy. They now have our home address and we get a card from them every year. $50 Best Buy card as well. We finally told them to stop with the gift card. Use that money to donate to a women's shelter. They did. Awesome.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is very articulate, sweet, caring and he treats me like a princess


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Shes athletic and in good shape
eats good food
doesnt smoke
isnt jealous or possessive
doesnt ask me where Ive been or when Im coming home
cooks pretty good
we agree politically
works hard
isnt very materialistic


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She can dance and play piano.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

This would be a good exercise for me with what I am going through so here we go

Innocence- She is innocent to a point of being Naieve. She is always willing to believe in the best of humanity no matter how many times humanity shows her that its not worth it. She always wants to believe every one has a noble heart and thinks about others. To get nerdy for a moment I am from Gotham I know corruption is everywhere and batsey can't save everyone, she lives in metropolis where yes there are big supervillians but its ok because Supes will always come save the day and corruption does not run rampant everywhere.

Nerd Streak- I love being around a woman wo has a bit of nerd in her. She gets my obscure refrences to super heroes and villians plays video games with me and on her own has even played some DnD with me.

Her voice- I love the sound of hearing her sing

Hey eyes, smile and laugh- nothing lights up a room for me like it not even those of my children.

Her ability to handle me- not sure if this one should be on the list all things considered but I love the fact she can handle my emotions and my physicality. I am for a lack of a better description a very primal person. I am very visceral in my emotions and how I express them, and until recently she always took it in stride and admired that about me.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

I like this thread.......I always think of his good qualities whenever I feel low.

here goes my list
Calm, thoughtful, confident
handsome
funny yet serious
tactful
committed/faithful
hardworking and organized

wow.......the list goes on but he does have many short comings.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Great thread!

My wife:


Even-tempered
Kind-hearted
Caring 
Professional
Good at math
Patient
Enthusiastic about life
Optimistic
Opinionated (yes, this is a positive quality)
Intelligent
Has a very high "EQ"
Is athletic
Speaks her mind
is profoundly beautiful inside and out
is a good listener
Is a great mother
Loves me


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

The thing I admire most about my husband is his sense of humor. He could make me laugh in any situation. Sometimes I am so angry I don't want to laugh and I have to hide my face from him because I don't want to let him see that he has actually succeed in making me giggle.

He is a very protective and attentive father. 

He is excellent in the sack! 

The other thing I have always loved about him is his ability to make me feel beautiful when I feel at my ugliest. He looks at me the same when I'm overweight and flabby from just having had twins as he does when I'm at my ideal weight and working out every day. This really makes me feel loved by him like nothing else.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She is:

Highly intelligent and well read

Great sense of humor

Terrific cook and hostess

Hard working

Empathetic

Budget minded

An outstanding lay


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

very orginized
great with the kids and their homework/school stuff
very pretty and has kept her shape 
hard working/not lazy


----------



## freeboro (Apr 27, 2011)

My wife is a great mom, she dotes on our son anytime she is around him, and is constantly worried about how we can make his life better. Be it the food he's eating, to what he's watching on tv, if he's playing with his toys enough, whatever. She truly loves our son and will rarely tell him "No" to anything (he's 2).

She is a very hard worker, while it may be part of our problem, she loves her job and works very hard at it and it has treated her \ us well (financially speaking).

She very thoughtful and sweet. She will not even consider going to a birthday party or something without at least a card and most of the time without a gift.

She's very smart and very understanding.

She's drop-dead gorgeous too!

She's so nice, it's to the point of being too nice, which is why we're having problems. She'll never voice her opinion to ME, because she doesn't want to make waves, but to others, she's just exceedingly sweet.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

- tirelessly generous and giving person, always thinks of others ahead of herself
- beautiful smile, eyes, and other features 
- always tells me how good looking she thinks I am
- lots of fun in the sack and not too hard to satisfy
- MINDBLOWINGLY good cook. On a regular basis, she makes restaurant quality meals with impeccable presentation appear out of thin air Can make a TV dinner taste like a $13 entree.
- fun, playful and flirty sense of humor
- unflinchingly honest and doesn't play games; I never have to wonder if she is mad at me.
- a better mother than I can imagine. Knows exactly what to do with the baby. My heart melts whenever I hear her talking or singing to him.
- Very smart and resourceful, kicks butt at her job and can do just about anything she puts her mind to (except useless things like playing RISK, so I learned last night).


----------



## momforcalm (May 12, 2011)

I just signed up after reading some threads, and wanted to post my first here (perhaps it will set me on a positive path?)

My husband:


sexy. looks great in clothes, has a beautiful roman body. i don't appreciate it enough.
fashionable.
very smart. uses words i sometimes have to look up (and I'm pretty smart)
loves our son and is very active in playing with him, when he plays with him (I realize that's half-negative, but it's a great positive!)
corny sense of humor that i adore
hysterical laugh - it makes me smile
compliments my physique quite frequently, and makes it very obvious he thinks i'm sexy as well (this is sometimes a huge irritant, actually, but still a positive that i'm sure i would be all over if i weren't sort of unhappy... so i post it here because in a different mind set, i'd love it. it IS a good thing.)
physically active in different ways - running, kayaking, soccer, skateboarding
plays with the neighborhood kids and seems to really enjoy it
can teach me things as he's 8 years older, if only i would relax and not feel insulted by it - it's a benefit I often overlook and should appreciate instead
great cook, and he does it on the fly
loves music. it's incredibly endearing how into his music he is.
always wants to try new things
appreciates family outings more than i do, making me appreciate them when i'd probably want to be at home by myself - he forces me to enjoy it.
i love his hugs.
he can make me feel incredibly emotionally vulnerable. i think this is a good thing, as i've habitually been emotionally closed off since childhood due to various abuses.
agrees with me politically (thank goodness!)
is more daring than I. though this freaks me the **** out, i laugh every time (he makes it out alive) (it also gives me mild heart attacks)
he's a social animal/butterfly. very gregarious, with tons of friends. he knows and wants to know everybody.
a hard worker. he works so hard. this can make me feel very lonely, but i admire that he is doing something he loves and is incredible at it.
calls his mom every week. i did not grow up conventionally, and at first, I thought it was strange. but now i think it's good. and from what i've learned, this is common. 

i'm sure there's more. i'm glad i wrote this. it made me smile.  great thread idea.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

He can be very thoughtful, and just before I arrived to stay he had done a lot to get everything ready for our visit. 
He bought a tent so we can go camping (I love camping) he got some nice things for my son, and some cool bedding for him to sleep on.

He says I love you often, many times every day. 

He never yells at me and has never called me names, so even though our communication isn't perfect, I am very grateful that he doesn't do anything mean like that.

He cooks yummy food for me and I haven't even cooked once yet since I arrived.

He kisses me goodbye every morning before he leaves for work.

When he looks at me a certain way I can tell he is attracted to me and loves me very much.

He is really smart and makes me laugh.

He comes up with ideas about what we can do, and doesn't leave everything to me.

He all ways opens the door for me and gives me a kiss before I hop in, and I love that he does that.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

He's thoughtful
Romantic
Writes poetry for me
Active
REALLY funny
Fabulous in bed(and wherever else we end up making love)
works hard
SEXY
tries really hard to improve things that need to be improved
caring 
helpful
sensitive(this is both good and bad but mostly good)
he loves all music
he changes the words to songs to make it about how much he loves me or how beautiful he thinks I am then he sings it at the top of his lungs if i'm in another room just so i can hear him(i pretend i can't stand this but secretly I adore it..he knows it too!)
OH and he always tries to include me in decision making. he genuinely respects my ability to make a good decision and he trusts my judgment.


there's a lot more but impossible to list every little thing. these are the big ones.


----------



## JLynnMann (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone has such amazing lists of the good things we often overlook in our spouses due to day to day activities and maybe anger/resentment.

Cataloging my man's good points can truly make the difference in my day, his day, and how I interact with him and our family. If I always dwelled on the negative I would be a completely unhappy, negative person and that is not how I choose to live. 

Congratulations to everyone whom posted in seeing the spouse in a 'better' light. The qualities I read in these posts are wonderful ones and need more focus. Reminds us of why we fell in love with this other person.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

My H is funny; there is no one that I laugh with as often. He is highly intelligent. Those would be his main qualities to me.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Fun and funny
HOT!
Very even tempered
Puts up with me


----------



## janiliya (Nov 8, 2012)

Feels good to see so many posts. I am trying really hard to see the positives in my husband. So here goes my list

1. He's really good at choosing fruits. He always picks the sweetest of any fruit be they mangoes or grapes.

Hmmm quite evident that I do not see too many goods in him currently, but hopefully with time will learn to appreciate his qualities. In the meantime, any suggestions on how to see good in others will be helpful.
Good Day!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

Very Handsome
Super Sexy
Love his butt
Very caring
extremely helpful
smart
funny
awesome father


----------



## Charmed37 (Aug 13, 2012)

He can really sing-Ohhh how I love his voice
He’ll eat anything I cook- even if it doesn’t turn out exactly right
He trusts me completely and is trustworthy himself
He can finish my sentences
He can fix anything
He’s tall and very handsom
He’s logical
He can keep his cool until it’s necessary to not keep his cool
He’s a great provider
He has good morals


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

boobs, compasion, sex, empathy, trustworthy, professional, good job, good moral compass, supportive, gives trust, lets me be me, tries her best...just a good person.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

My husband has an innocent, gentle side that I don't know how to explain with words.  And then he's also cute and affectionate, a side that makes me feel dear to him. Also, I like his humor, even thought sometimes I should kick him for saying inappropriate stuffs.

Also, he might not look like a movie star, but he does look handsome to me, and his physical built is what I like (although he is overweight). 

And he is very huggable too. 

Well, sometimes he does make me want to kick him, but in the end of the day, he just makes me feel this affection towards him that I can't really explain completely.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

I like this thread! :smthumbup:

And to my response:

- My husband is _clever_. As in witty, knowledgable and with incredible brain power. He remembers fun bits of trivia suitable for any occasion, he has a great creative mind for coming up with and realizing projects, and he makes clever puns all day long. 

- He can let go and be silly! I love being silly every once in a while and nurturing my inner child: making up a song about groceries, doing a silly dance, playing naked peek-a-boo with each other.  

- He is physically affectionate and touchy-feely, which I like a lot.

- He is very assertive and says his feelings and thoughts straight-up, I don't have to guess what he is thinking about.

- When he wants to, he can be very sociable and entertaining: great story teller and enganing conversationalist.

- When he does housework, he does a five star job. As in, if he cleans the kitchen counter he'll polish every corner of it.

That's all for now. 


(Like many people, I have a tendency to see the filp side of my H's best qualities as his worst: always giving his opinion and advice instead of support, delivering his feelings in a manner too aggressive for me etc. It's better to focus on the good side of them and show gratitude for those! So thank you for this thread!)


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

My husband is very loving, smart, patient, kind, and especially sexy. There are not enough positive words in the world to describe him.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

loving, intelligent, kind, considerate, forgiving, beautiful, thoughtful, hard-working, calm, sexy, practical, loyal.......

Where do I stop? She even likes me!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

She is 
the most nurturing individual I have ever met
Always puts me first 
Is so very HOT
Has never turned me down never ever in 35 years
So very HOT
Very feminine 
Has no sexual taboos with me (yay for me)
Did i mention smokin HOT
Would give me the shirt off her back (yay for me)
thinks I'm the smartest guy in the world
hopelessly devoted to me
she is the best asset I have in life 
she still makes me feel like I would rather be with her than doing anything else on earth at any given time.
Oh and lets not forget feelin HOT HOT HOT!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ sounds like a catch but is she hot?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

This is hard for me to write because my hubby and I aren't getting along right now, but I figure this will be good for me - to remember the things I like about him...

He's a good actor. I like that he's into performing arts and does it professionally.

He and I both share a passion for music - especially 80's music!

He's athletic and handsome!

He's intellectual!

He's financially responsible.

He's a good daddy.

He calls me everyday from work on his lunch. 

Hmmm... Will have to think of more later when we're not mad at each other... :/

Ugh. Just read some of your responses... I am very envious of the ways you all talk about your spouses! 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love my husbands dry sense of humor ~ he always gets me laughing









I love how he makes me feel about myself.

I love how he looks in his dirty jeans & work boots .

I love how affectionate & touchy feely he is









I love how he's always been a man of his word ~literally he never lets me down. He is amazing. 

I love how he treats our children ~ his love of family. 

I love how sensitive & emotional he gets over what we share. 

Last night we were laughing in bed...I was telling him if I he didn't like all the touching & groping I do -how I can't keep my hands off of him ....I would be livid & pi$$ed off & he smiled real big -telling me he loves that I feel that way - madness & all - that works for him! 

He is my best medicine for whatever ails me, I'd be lost without him..

I'll stop now... I could ramble on & on.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat Azz...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife is very free spirited and carefree.
She ALWAYS has my back.

There are lots more qualities I can post but those two are among what attracted me to her in the first place , 
And they still make me smile.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> ^ sounds like a catch but is she hot?


Oh yeah I meant to tell ya'll that. 

She is HOT!


----------



## DrDavidCOlsen (Oct 7, 2012)

This is actually a very important issue. Language can create reality; the way we talk about things, can determine how we see things. The more we talk about problems - the more we see problems. Focusing on strengths can be a very important foundation block for healthy marriage. David Olsen, PhD, LMFT


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My relationship is fairly new but he has so many admirable qualities and I am learning more about him everyday.

He has the qualities that I want in a man and after 17 years with my ex I know exactly what I want.

He is a great communicator
Hard worker, great career
He loves sex
Emotionally intelligent
Funny, so very funny
Affectionate and very touchy feely

And he is smokin hot!


----------



## Caro (Nov 11, 2012)

Though I'm going through heck tonight... I think this is a good exercise. Probably it is a good exercise because I am going through heck tonight...

He is very giving - he has dedicated his life to serving others in tough circumstances. 

He is also financially generous - he buys everyone wonderful presents and treats at meals and etc.

He has been through some tough times and bounced back when many people would have given up.

He loves to travel and explore and learn new things.

He is wise about the world, having been in so many different circumstances in life.

He is clean and orderly - I never take for granted how wonderful it is to have someone who picks up after himself and vacuums!

See... I'm feeling more positive already.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

JLynnMann said:


> I don't know if this has been done before and if it has I do apologize in advance.
> Often the negative is discussed and the issues we all have. I think it would be good to step back and share the good, positive things about our spouses. I often do this when I begin to get upset or bothered by the little things and this perspective makes dealing with the little things so minor.
> 
> For those whom are having a rough time maybe remembering the good things about our spouses and the things that made us fall in love.
> ...


- The way he has such a joyous laugh over simple things.
- The way he admits when he's being difficult and tells me what's making him feel that way.
- The way he makes sure I know that it's not me that brought out a foul mood when it sometimes strikes. 
- The way he opens the car door for me every time we go someplace, the door to the restaurants or stores we enter, the way he offers me his elbow as we walk side by side.
- The way he frequently gives me a quick kiss no matter where we are, but not in a way that would embarrass anyone. 
- The way he brags about me.
- The way he glows when I brag about him.
- The way he always offers me my choice of what to watch, where to eat, what to buy. 
- The way he'll make a decision about what to watch, eat, or buy when I tell him whatever he chooses will be fine with me.
- The way he works all day to bring home a paycheck to support our household, then arrives home to kiss me before he goes off to clean the gutters, fix a ceiling, or do a load of laundry just because it's there.
- The way he eats what I cook and thanks me for it. 
- The way he calls me when I ask him to give me a wakeup call even when he's at work. 
- The way he puts a reminder in his phone to make sure he doesn't let me down when he's supposed to call.
- The way he asks my opinion on things, whether it's trivial or important.
- The way he knows what I'm thinking when I haven't said it.
- The way he shows his vulnerability without being a wuss. 
- The way he gives me a massage when I ask for one and the way he offers a massage when I don't.
- The way he always accepts and appreciates those little things I offer to do with or for him.
- The way he stands by me when others have hurt me, even when I made a poor choice that got me into the situation.
- The way he's so warm when I cuddle up to him in bed.
- The way he's able to solve mechanical challenges.
- The way his imagination drives mine.
- The way his sense of humor gets me laughing every time.
- The way he looks is sexy to me.
- The way he is respectful of me, my feelings, and my thoughts.
- The way that his love is constant, even when he's angry.
- The way that he's generous even when he doesn't need to be.
- In short... damn near everything he says or does gives me reason to celebrate the amazing person he is.


----------



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

My contribution to this post as well...

When I met my husband, my daughter ( from a previous relationship ) was 10 months old and he took to her & just a few months in our relationship, decided he was the one who will raise her, teach her, love her and never leave her while her biological father chose to walk away. He has since then adopted her and she carries his last name. He is black and she is white....you wouldn't believe the sweetest and cutest pair 

I dated men that was all about sex, themselves and nothing more. My husband is the most giving man. He wants to shower me with gifts and doesn't ask for it in return. He is so level headed and understanding. If he's wrong, he doesn't hesitate to say it and apologize. He isn't ashamed to show his love for me in front of his 'home boys'. 

I've never met a man who puts me before him when it comes to being intimate. Its not about getting his and getting done. He wants to connect with me on a whole other level mentally, physically and emotionally. He can blow my mind or he can be skin to skin, looking in each others eyes & telling me how much he loves me while pleasing me.

Communication has always been our main thing since day 1. He will talk to me for hours and doesn't care. Its not I do all the talking and he just listens. You know he's truly into the late night chats too.

So I adore my husband for all those reasons <3


----------

